# Zugriff owncloud nur lokal - warum?



## klicki (2. Nov. 2013)

Moin,

mein Server läuft unter ubuntu 13.04 und wurde nach dem Howto mit ISP-Config installiert. Zusätzlich verwende ich OwnCloud. Dazu habe ich einen Link im Web-Verzeichnis auf /usr/share/owncloud angelegt. Da der Rechner gehostet wird, kann ich nicht lokal darauf zugreifen. Das war bisher kein Problem, weil ich mit meinem Firefox auf Squirrelmail oder Mailman via Netz zugreifen kann. Nur bei OwnCloud klappt es nicht: Ich bekomme nur eine weiße bzw. leere Seite. Auch das Log vom Apache2 ist nicht sehr ergiebig. Grundsätzlich funktioniert die Installation aber, wenn ich lokal auf OwnCloud zugreife: Melde ich mich mitssh -L 8877:localhost:80 mein-server-test.de​an, kann ich danach über die URL http://localhost:8877/owncloud mit der Software arbeiten, weil die Zugriffe (umständlich) vom gleichen Rechner kommen. Das kann ich nur anderen Nutzern nicht zumuten. Warum klappt es lokal aber nicht entfernt? Was übersehe ich?

Carsten


----------



## nowayback (2. Nov. 2013)

hi,

warum legst du nicht einfach eine domain an, lädst von owncloud die datei runter (http://download.owncloud.org/community/owncloud-5.0.12.tar.bz2) entpackst die in das verzeichnis deiner domain und fühst den installer aus wie er im manual (http://doc.owncloud.org/server/5.0/admin_manual/installation.html)beschrieben ist?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## klicki (3. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> warum legst du nicht einfach eine domain an, ...


Danke für die Antwort. Leider befürchte ich, dass meine Probleme damit nicht gelöst wären. Auf dem Test-Server habe ich momentan auch nur eine Domain zum Ausprobieren. Die muss die Webseite hosten und außerdem ein paar Team-Funktionen wie WordPress und die gemeinsame Dateiablage aufnehmen. Bis auf die Winzigkeit des entfernten Zugriffs auf OwnCloud klappt das ja auch alles. Testhalber habe ich mal eine Datei test.php mit einem Einzeiler in das OwnCloud-Verzeichnis gelegt und aufzurufen versucht: gleiches Problem. An der Software liegt es also vermutlich nicht.


----------



## nowayback (3. Nov. 2013)

hi,



> Auf dem Test-Server habe ich momentan auch nur eine Domain zum Ausprobieren.


Du kannst auch cloud.domain.de anlegen als domain. dann hat das einen separaten web ordner, separate berechtigungen und du kannst eigene .htaccess verwenden wie du lustig bist. außerdem hat das so den vorteil dass du das über ispconfig machen kannst und keinen weiteren stress mit dem von ispconfig erstellen vhost oder ähnlichem hast denn mit apache2 funktioniert owncloud out of the box. 

zu deinem eigentlichen problem:
da wirst du warscheinlich irgendwelche probleme mit berechtigungen oder den direktiven in der vhost haben.
genaueres verrät meine glaskugel nicht - sorry die is bissl eingestaubt 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## klicki (3. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Du kannst auch cloud.domain.de anlegen als domain. ...


Sorry, wenn das jetzt eine ganz dumme Frage ist: Müsste ich dann nicht eine DNS-Auflösung für cloud.domain.de haben? Die fehlt mir nämlich, weil das eine Test-Kiste ist, die nix kosten darf.  Später sollen da diverse Verweise drauf gehen.

Carsten


----------



## nowayback (3. Nov. 2013)

ja klar brauchst du die dann, aber wenn du eine domain schon drauf hast, brauchst du ja auch dafür nen dns eintrag. und wo ist denn da das problem auf dem verwaltenden dns server einen weiteren zu erstellen oder den dns A record einfach auf * zu ändern womit dann alles auf die angegebene ip zeigt.


----------



## klicki (4. Nov. 2013)

Zitat von nowayback:


> ... und wo ist denn da das problem ...


Es ist mal wieder das leidige Geld. Ich arbeite auf einem angemieteten vServer und der Provider lässt sich jede Domain extra bezahlen. Ich bin da etwas in Erklärungsnot, wenn sich herausstellt, dass meine vorgeschlagene Lösung nicht funktioniert oder aus irgendwelchen sonstigen Gründen nicht akzeptiert wird.

Vielleicht könnte ich OwnCloud mit einer anderen Portnummer laufen lassen? Ist das ein gangbarer Weg? Wie bekomme ich ISP-Config dazu, einen weiteren Server mit neuer Portnummer zu starten?


----------

